# leicester velodrome nov 2008



## MD (Nov 30, 2008)

The End of the Velodrome
Once it was regarded as one of the best cycling facilities in the country. It's been empty for a decade. Now the once proud Leicester Velodrome is being demolished. i 1st visited years ago as i grew up near the site. 
in its hayday 





pictures from 2007














pano from water tower




and these are how it looks now they say the place will be flat in 14 days!!









i tried to make this the same as the shot i took in 2007




under all the muck you can just make out "avia watches"


----------



## Goldie87 (Nov 30, 2008)

Crazy how quickly work is progressing on demolition. Tons of interesting old rubbish where they have pulled the track up. 1980's crisp packets by the bucket load and a 1978 coke can among other things! First a few pictures from around a year ago...





















2007





Same view Nov 2008





Nov 2008


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 27, 2008)

Just a bit of an update, went here again today with Mr Sam. The track and stands have completely gone now, just mud 






Mr Sam walking along the site of the track 











A view of the surviving changing rooms





The surviving sports ground next door is having some refurbishment done 





Me having a bit of fun on the track 

A while later when Mr Sam went back by he saw the gestap...I mean the local constabulary were there.
I find it funny how they let people trash the place to this day, and yet come running out because of some people taking photos


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 27, 2008)

Sad to see the 'mud trench' remains where the stands used to be.  
Thanks for all the updates and photos, MD and Goldie.


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

went back today for a look was shocked to see it now 
2008 




same spot 2009




i think the tower will be gone this week





i found it quite sad seeing like that.


----------



## Goldie87 (Feb 28, 2009)

Such a shame. Stupid money grabbing council!!


----------

